# 2020 RAM Limited with Stock Harman Kardon



## Just.call.me.d (Feb 10, 2021)

Well I posted this in the wrong section at first so here it is again to opefuloy help anyone else doing a RAM in the future.

My RAM came with the HK "19" Speaker System, so 12 speaker locations.
Dash L/C/R (3.5's)
Upper Front Doors (3.5's)
Lower Front Doors (6x9's)
Lower Rear Doors (6x9's)
Upper Rear Headliner L/R (3.5's)
Rear Back Wall Subwoofer (8?)

So far I've done:
PAC AmpPro with TOSLINK output (Using optical cable)
Helix V Twelve DSP running all stock speakers using factory speaker wires (Tapped in with APHCH03 harness)

Wifi Control
Helix D One pushing a JL 10TW3-D4 in a 2 Ohm (Just sitting in an enclosure for now on the rear floor waiting for an MTI stage 1 to go under the seat)

For tuning I'm using an Audio Control sa4100i (First time using a mic and RTA for tuning) and the Helix software.

So far I think it sounds the best it can for factory speakers. Night and day from original amp and tune that's for sure, but I'm sure a more experienced tuner could get it sounding even better. I listen to a huge variety of music, from EDM to Hip Hop to Rock to Country to Jazz ... I've been doing a lot of reading about best component options and have a nice mix and match going almost ready for install.


----------



## Just.call.me.d (Feb 10, 2021)

Speakers so far:

BLAM L165P 6.5 Component set (Front midbass and tweeters in dash). Curious to see how these are going to be since not too many people seem to have tried them but I'm excited.

HAT L3SE 3.7 mid widebands (Hopefully can squeeze them into the front upper doors)

HAT L2SE mid widebands (Rear headliner mid hi fill) 

Audiofrog GB25 midrange (Dash center channel or upper doors if the HATS don't fit)

Will post some pics when I get around to installing them.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Subscribe. I'm actually thinking about ordering this same V Twelve amp too lately. Does it start-up fast (no long delay)? Does the box/heatsink run cold/warm/hot? Thanks


----------



## Just.call.me.d (Feb 10, 2021)

diy.phil said:


> Subscribe. I'm actually thinking about ordering this same V Twelve amp too lately. Does it start-up fast (no long delay)? Does the box/heatsink run cold/warm/hot? Thanks


The start up delay is not bad at all, usually about 5-8 sec on ignition on state, but that could be partly the amppro starting up as well. The heat factor, I have the amps mounted behind the rear wall carpet with no holes cutout and so far I've seen 28 to 29 celsius reading from the Helix software. I am probably going to cutout some carpet for some hot air to vent when it starts getting hot out (soon). 

I'm really happy with the v twelve so far and even the D one is performing very well with the JL 10TW3 in 2 ohm. Highly recommend the wifi control for it, I'm always playing with the tune and learning more everyday.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

diy.phil said:


> Subscribe. I'm actually thinking about ordering this same V Twelve amp too lately. Does it start-up fast (no long delay)? Does the box/heatsink run cold/warm/hot? Thanks





















I currently have a V Eight installed. I'm moving to this new guy later this month. The V Eight takes maybe around 3 or 4 seconds to start up when coupled to a high speed MOST adapter in my Macan. I expect the V Twelve will be the same. My sound comes on by the time my head units screen exits its opening logo. The lag is so low I don't even think about it.

EDIT: The amp runs warm to the touch after listening to music pretty loud for my 45minute commutes.


----------



## jheat2500 (Mar 1, 2021)

Awesome, I've been taking a serious look at the V 12 lately myself. Looking to upgrade my 2020 Ram 2500 with the HK system as well.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm just wondering why the fu uck Dodge thinks they need 19 speakers in a [email protected] pickup truck? Does audio quality equate to how many cheap and sh!tty distorted paper / plastic cone speakers you can cram into a vehicle?


----------



## jheat2500 (Mar 1, 2021)

It's an odd configuration with multiple coaxials that they count as two "speakers" for the sake of marketing. The upside is the front is relatively easy to upgrade to a true 3 way setup.


----------



## nfountain (Apr 20, 2011)

@Just.call.me.d How did you mount the amp rack to the rear wall of the cab? Been considering doing this but not really wanting to screw/bolt through the back wall of the cab.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Sub'd - I have a 19 Ram with the Alpine, but would like to see what success you have before tearing ours apart. Have the AmpPro like you with optical add-on, and an Arc PS8 - but the thought of retaining the center channel is very intriguing.


----------



## Just.call.me.d (Feb 10, 2021)

nfountain said:


> @Just.call.me.d How did you mount the amp rack to the rear wall of the cab? Been considering doing this but not really wanting to screw/bolt through the back wall of the cab.


If you look closely at the top of the board, you'll see too steel brackets that I made out of an L bracket and bent to go around the curve of the rear wall. The bolts are going into the original threaded holes that would have been used for the etorque battery mounting. Some sound deadening on the rear wall before I put the board up, PL on the back of the board and some great stuff foam just to fill in the gap between the ridges of the rear wall in case it vibrates a bit, and on the left side of the board there is some raised spots that I put a screw into to hold the board down a little better as well. 
Pic here of someone else's I used for reference and planning before I got too it. The board is half inch sintra board, nice stuff to work with and light too. I remounted the fiber optic cable for the passive entry clips onto the board as well.


----------



## nfountain (Apr 20, 2011)

@Just.call.me.d Cool. Now that you mention it, I do see the steel brackets. Good idea. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Just.call.me.d (Feb 10, 2021)

After much debate about foam and CCF for the midbass, I just ordered these, seems like a good option to keep some moisture off the back of the speakers without impeding the door volume for correct operation and also the rubber seems like it should be enough to fit in between the front of the speaker and the grills.








NVX XBAF65 2 Piece Universal 6.5” Silicone Rubber Speaker Baffles


NVX XBAF65 • 2 Piece Universal 6.5” Silicone Rubber Speaker Baffles with Self Adhesive Foam Base Pad • Foldable Silicone with egg crate foam • Creates a tight seal around your speaker for optimum sound quality • Waterproof material • The foam baffles from the competitors will deteriorate over...




www.sonicelectronix.com


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes! You'll like those. I put the 6x9 version in our doors


----------



## Just.call.me.d (Feb 10, 2021)

chithead said:


> Sub'd - I have a 19 Ram with the Alpine, but would like to see what success you have before tearing ours apart. Have the AmpPro like you with optical add-on, and an Arc PS8 - but the thought of retaining the center channel is very intriguing.


It already sounds way better with the factory speakers and just playing with the tune. It's nice to have the tuning options even just with the factory speakers for now. Can't wait to get all the speakers in and the final tune(s) complete. 
I guess you could run a center if you were willing to go with a mix of passive and active setup so you could still utilize your PS8. Though I don't know much about the PS8, haven't done any research on it. Could always switch it out with the MiniDSP C-DSP 8x12 V2.0 😆. This addiction adds up real quick lol


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

hmmm MiniDSP C-DSP 8x12 V2.0 ?
ok where do you guys order your Helix V DSP from? (maybe PM me. I saw the MSC America website already.) Thanks


----------



## Turb0Yoda (Jan 4, 2019)

diy.phil said:


> ok where do you guys order your Helix V DSP from? (maybe PM me. I saw the MSC America website already.) Thanks


Local Helix dealer. If you have none nearby SkiZeR is the only authorized dude to ship Helix stuff, but I believe that's a last resort bit.


----------



## Just.call.me.d (Feb 10, 2021)

I got mine from a local dealer here as well referred by MSC.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Thanks. Several stores already called/replied and it's going good there. But now i'm not sure whether to install or uninstall everything (suddenly have a dealer hounding me to pick up a new 2-door car from them lol).


----------



## Just.call.me.d (Feb 10, 2021)

Well little update on the system install. Got the BLAM tweeters in with some cheap metra brackets for the time being until I get some more access to a router for some nylon 3/8 material I have. Have to say even without a tune completed (Just a few tweeks on the DSP) these tweets really brighten things up and present some excellent clarity that was definitely not present before.


----------



## Just.call.me.d (Feb 10, 2021)

Also, tried my hand at a subwoofer enclosure design for under the passenger rear seat. Originally was going to just order an MTI enclosure but figured I'd give it a go. It's JL spec ported enclosure tuned to 32 Hz (Approximately) with some modifications in dimensions to fit better understanding the seat with the same volume. I wonder if the different sub positioning in the box makes a difference? Each corner has V's installed as well internally. Was going to wrap it in vinyl leather but I saw a few SPL guys leaving the wood grain so figured why not. What do you guys think, wrap or leave natural? Might build another enclosure with some clear panels and lighting when I get some more time too...


----------



## Seadweller23 (Mar 21, 2021)

Just.call.me.d said:


> Also, tried my hand at a subwoofer enclosure design for under the passenger rear seat. Originally was going to just order an MTI enclosure but figured I'd give it a go. It's JL spec ported enclosure tuned to 32 Hz (Approximately) with some modifications in dimensions to fit better understanding the seat with the same volume. I wonder if the different sub positioning in the box makes a difference? Each corner has V's installed as well internally. Was going to wrap it in vinyl leather but I saw a few SPL guys leaving the wood grain so figured why not. What do you guys think, wrap or leave natural? Might build another enclosure with some clear panels and lighting when I get some more time too...
> View attachment 296260
> View attachment 296262
> View attachment 296263
> ...


That’s gorgeous! Congrats on your work.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Sub enclosure does look beautiful, but where are the drink holders?


----------



## Just.call.me.d (Feb 10, 2021)

Seadweller23 said:


> That’s gorgeous! Congrats on your work.


Thank you! Already thinking about the next one lol


----------



## Just.call.me.d (Feb 10, 2021)

MythosDreamLab said:


> Sub enclosure does look beautiful, but where are the drink holders?


I'll have to add a couple in on the next one, would work wonders to make a shake on the go! 🍹


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

Are you able to retain your proximity sensors and bluetooth calls with the AmPro and toslink? Do you have to run RCA's along with the toslink for volume control?


----------



## Just.call.me.d (Feb 10, 2021)

Skierman said:


> Are you able to retain your proximity sensors and bluetooth calls with the AmPro and toslink? Do you have to run RCA's along with the toslink for volume control?


Yup, both work perfectly. The beep for the proximity sensors is a little bit different tone and you can set the volume level of the beep (The stock level was fine with me). No RCA's, just the TOSLINK to the amp, the volume is sent optically by the PAC unit.


----------



## Just.call.me.d (Feb 10, 2021)

Alright so I'm in a debate now with myself after reading a few more things on DIYMA.... Tweeter and mid location. The stock locations on the dash are all firing up into the windshield... The stock locations on the doors are firing across from each other (Upper doors 3.5" spot and lower doors 6x9 spot). Now the questions are:

Hard grills are OEM possibly adding reflection if the speaker is under the stock grills (Cut out the hard grill and put net instead or surface mount the speakers onto the grills?)
Mount the tweets and one mid for the center channel in the dash firing up at the windshield and deal with the reflection with tuning and time alignment
Mount all the mids in the dash firing up at the windshield and mount the tweets in the upper doors firing across from each other? Passenger would be on axis, driver would be off axis and firing into the steering wheel column

Any guru's wanna chime in with some experience?


----------



## Just.call.me.d (Feb 10, 2021)

Slowly but surely...


----------



## Just.call.me.d (Feb 10, 2021)

Decided on surface mounting. There's no way that hard grill was helping at all with a driver behind it. Probably blocking at least half the output causing all kinds of reflections behind it. There goes my idea of having a "hidden" system 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Seadweller23 (Mar 21, 2021)

Just.call.me.d said:


> Decided on surface mounting. There's no way that hard grill was helping at all with a driver behind it. Probably blocking at least half the output causing all kinds of reflections behind it. There goes my idea of having a "hidden" system 🤷🏻‍♂️


Looks good though...


----------



## Just.call.me.d (Feb 10, 2021)

Well it’s been a minute an even I started the project but glad to say it’s finally come together nicely! You know, society now a days got in the way of the speedy process 😜

A



































few pics from the install


----------



## Just.call.me.d (Feb 10, 2021)

More pics


----------



## Just.call.me.d (Feb 10, 2021)

Front tweets: SB Acoustics SB29BAC-C000-4 9 mm Beryllium dome tweeter w/ grille (Upper doors)

Front Mids and Center: Xcelsus XXM 325 (Dash)

Front MidBass: Focal Utopia 165 W-XP (Doors)

Rear MidBass: Blam Live 2 LW 165P (Doors)

Rear Mids/Wideband: HAT L2SE (Headliner)


----------



## jheat2500 (Mar 1, 2021)

How do you like the xcelsus as a center channel? I just installed some in the dash and like them, but have been trying to decide on a center channel myself.


----------



## Just.call.me.d (Feb 10, 2021)

jheat2500 said:


> How do you like the xcelsus as a center channel? I just installed some in the dash and like them, but have been trying to decide in a center channel myself.


I went from OEM directly to the Xcelsus for the center so I can't give a perspective on a different mid up in the center. That being said, after some detailed time alignment (Not just by measuring distance, that was just the starting point) and level setting I can say that they blend wonderfully up into the windshield. The staging I perceive is up front past the windshield and with the right song playing it's a treat to listen too (From the driver seat that is as I'm aligned for driver seat listening so far). Having the range of fr response is nice to have as well when trying to vertically balance the sound to my liking.


----------



## jheat2500 (Mar 1, 2021)

You wouldn't happen to have a single xxm 325 you don't need would you? Lol


----------



## Just.call.me.d (Feb 10, 2021)

jheat2500 said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a single xxm 325 you don't need would you? Lol


I have a brand new pair that I was considering for the rear headliner but the L2SE's are working fine for rear fill so I'm thinking about letting the 325's go. Shoot me a DM with a offer and I'll consider.


----------

